
Find is a beautiful tool - kumaranvpl
https://www.eriwen.com/productivity/find-is-a-beautiful-tool/
======
Safety1stClyde
While it may be useful, it is not a "beautiful" tool. "find" is one of the
ugliest Unix tools to use due to the obscure, confusing and self-conflicting
configuration options it takes.

